# Thoughts on dresser couplings on galvanized



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I've used my first one recently on some galvanized in a slab. But i really am leary of using them. And was curious what others thoughts or preferences are. 

Similar to the one I used.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've used them many times to "get by" for awhile or until the maintenance guy can open up we need. I've had one drip a bit, but that was in an unfinished basement. I might have over tightened it. I've seen some inside walls that have probably been there for twenty years or more and dry as a bone. Biggest thing is the condition of the existing galvanized line.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Quick fix OK, never under a slab.

Underground outside the foundation maybe.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

The slab it was put under was in a bathroom of a school that is being sold. Threading it wasn't an option I wanted to take on pipe from 1960's. It's holding but I agree it's not the ideal option.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I've used my first one recently on some galvanized in a slab. But i really am leary of using them. And was curious what others thoughts or preferences are.
> 
> Similar to the one I used.


n

Work really good,I like to use them on tub/shower faucet changeouts when they have a galvanized line going to shower head,I adapt new faucet to old gal. With a dresser coupling


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Slightly off topic, I did a video inspection Friday for a realtor customer and had to point out a dresser coupling on a gas line. I've seen it before.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Slightly off topic, I did a video inspection Friday for a realtor customer and had to point out a dresser coupling on a gas line. I've seen it before.


Sad thing is,they will work on a gas line and not leak,even tho they not rated for gas


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

dresser coupling... only copper in ground. Negative on gas piping. And the picture above is a comprexxion coupling... nnot a true dresser.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If customer doesn't want to re-pipe the entire building, and threading is not an option, then the quick-fix is in. Just make sure you CYA with the proper wording/disclaimer on your invoice.......:thumbsup:


----------



## ApolloPlumber (May 2, 2017)

I have never had a problem with a dresser coupling. As long as the pipe is in decent shape and clean. Granted, putting one in under a slab is not my idea of a good time...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't used one in 25 years. I hate them, they are quick fix only. Although I like following up on them after someone else installed them. At least use a himax.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I've used a few, but mostly in rentals and "I don't have much money" situations. 
Always told them up front it's just a bandaid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

mega press.... legal and easy. dresser coupling outside in the ground only.


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

I used one once in the basement of a rental home. the reason was a leak on an old pipe serving an outdoor hose bibb.The new owner called me up and told me that ther was 18 inches of water in the basement (and there was) and they pumped it all out and now they need a new water heater and boiler. They got my name from the old W/H sticker. Over the years someone other than me, for whatever reason cut off the section of pipe going through the wall,then capped off the pipe in the house and turned the water back on to check for leaks I guess. This is when I found out that you SHOULD have each end of the pipe BACKED UP (supported) or pressure might blow apart the Coupling. No one asked me any Questions and I kept my mouth shut and HAPPILY installed new systems.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't know why I didn't remember this earlier, but I take care of an old mid to late '20's building has a dresser coupling on a boiler line in the laundry room. I'm not a HVAC guy, but I don't think that's kosher. I've told everyone from the maintenance guy to the owner how dangerous it would be if it blew when someone was doing their laundry. Either they're waiting to shut down the system for the summer or just don't care.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

They have there places for temporarily repairing lines when there is no options. Repairing a waterline under a concrete slab may have not been the best place to use one. Busting up a little more floor and threading would have been the best.


----------



## Michalz (May 7, 2017)

Never underground , rarely horizontally It's a last resort . Just use a heavy duty no hub coupling if on sanitary and weld it if steam or hydronic .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Michalz said:


> Never underground , rarely horizontally It's a last resort . Just use a heavy duty no hub coupling if on sanitary and weld it if steam or hydronic .


How 'bout an intro? You'll be considered either a home owner or handy hack here until you do.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Michalz said:


> Never underground , rarely horizontally It's a last resort . Just use a heavy duty no hub coupling if on sanitary and weld it if steam or hydronic .


I can't tell if hes trolling with this obvious advice.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I should have used handy hack as a user name. 
It has a good ring to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

indyjim said:


> I should have used handy hack as a user name.
> It has a good ring to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I call handyman work "home depot hack job" 
and I always get a laugh from customers.


----------

